# Ford juilee naa hydraulic issue plus some



## BrandonP (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a 1954 jubilee NAA.... I think!
Under the tractor toward the Back are two identical drain plugs. The one closer to the back axel has a reddish liquid. The one approx 4 inches away toward the seat had white liquid. I drained both. My hydraulics are not working. What are those two drain plugs??? I opened the cap that is right next to gear shifter and it had white liquid. I drained it and put hydraulic fluid in it. Approx 2 gallons. I opened the cap on top of the rear axel and put approx 2 gallons of hydraulic fluid in there as well. Hydraulics still don't work. Help please!


----------

